# Camping in Japan



## kpierotti

Are there any nice pet friendly campsites (not too far from Tokyo) in eastern Japan? We live in Tokyo and have three chihuahuas who will be camping with us, but there is little information about pets on many campsite's websites. Thank you very much.


----------



## Rube

I just did a quick check for "犬と一緒に行けるキャンプ 山梨" which means "camp with your dog Yamanashi" from yahoo japan and the first page that comes up has a list of dozens and I know from my own experience that I've seen more than a few pets while camping. I really like camping in Yamanashi on the rivers, lots of nice safe places where small children can swim and fish.


----------

